

Nature by Numbers [Video] - giu
http://vimeo.com/9953368

======
giu
You can read more about the video on the author's page:
<http://www.etereaestudios.com/docs_html/nbyn_htm/intro.htm>

There you'll find a page online in which the author explains the mathematical
theory behind the movie:
[http://www.etereaestudios.com/docs_html/nbyn_htm/about_index...](http://www.etereaestudios.com/docs_html/nbyn_htm/about_index.htm)

It's an awesome and very interesting movie. I especially loved the animation
of the Fibonacci Spiral.

Well, I'm baffled!

